# 5EA - 5E Advanced Materials



## System (22 June 2017)

American Pacific Borate & Lithium Limited is an Australian registered company that has recently acquired the Fort Cady borate-lithium project located in the state of California, USA.

It is anticipated that ABR will list on the ASX during July 2017.

http://americanpacificborate.com


----------



## Miner (1 February 2019)

Hello ABR followers and Chartist gurus
Could you please comment on this chart and ABR in general?
DNH but watching after seeing their recent announcements . With FOREX scenario, this could be a deal breaker also??


----------



## Ann (5 May 2019)

Miner said:


> Hello ABR followers and Chartist gurus
> Could you please comment on this chart and ABR in general?
> DNH but watching after seeing their recent announcements . With FOREX scenario, this could be a deal breaker also??
> View attachment 91834



Sorry Miner, didn't see this post, I guess no-one else did either! 
I reckon your chart looked like it was going up, then it dropped back and now it has gone up again but is currently doing a little retrace but it is still riding above the 50dsma and the 200dsma. Money flow is falling away a bit and there are no big volume spikes. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## System (18 October 2019)

On October 18th, 2019, American Pacific Borate & Lithium Limited changed its name to American Pacific Borates Limited.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 May 2020)

*American Pacific Borate & Lithium (ABR).*

(dated 2017)
..... this one is turning the lithium story on its head with a proposal to develop one of the few borate mines outside Turkey.

According to ABR CEO Anthony Hall, most lithium projects contain borates and most borates contain lithium, but metallurgy issues can make the lithium hard to extract. The borates are usually a by-product of lithium, but in this case the popular industrial ingredient (in the form of boric acid) is driving the economics of ABR's fully-owned Fort Cady project in California's Mojave Desert.

Boric acid has not fewer than 300 industrial uses, including heat-resistant glass, fibreglass insulation, ceramics and fire retardants. In the current global market of four million tonnes, 55-60 per cent of output is controlled by Turkish state-owned monopoly Eti Mine Works.

Rio Tinto operates the Borax mine near Fort Cady. It's barely a line item in the global giant's accounts but is profitable and accounts for a further 20-25 per cent of global output.

The former head of Spanish potash hopeful Highfield Resources, Hall formed ABR to acquire Fort Cady from mining veteran Roy Shipes, now ABR's chairman. As well as being a former US air force captain, Shipes has held senior roles at OK Tedi Mining, Southern Peru Copper and Phelps Dodge.

ABR is testing the age-old theory that it takes the third owner of a mine to make even money: Fort Cady has had two previous owners who sank $US50m into developing the mine and ABR will leverage this handiwork. Fort Cady already has mining and environmental permits, but is waiting the re-granting of environmental approvals bestowed on the second owner (who ran out of money, as you do).

Investors are awaiting a scoping study on Fort Cady and an official maiden resource by the end of the calendar year.

ABR already points to an initial 90,000 tonnes per annum operation with an upfront cost of $US80m-$US90m and an ongoing EBITDA margin of $US500 a tonne on the current boric acid price of about $US1000 a tonne.

Fort Cady's historical resource suggests 115 million tonnes of borates translating to around 13 million tonnes of boric acid, enough for a mine life of about 100 years. "We have good visibility around those numbers and we are happy,'' Hall says.

Eventually ABR plans to triple output to 270,000 tonnes of boric acid, as well as producing the desirable fertiliser potassium sulfate. As for the lithium, it's a case of suck it and see. But as it's a waste material, any lithium production would be an added extra.

Hall reckons half of the lithium borate material is attached to clay (which makes extracting the lithium problematic). But the remaining half is contained in brines - an easier proposition.

Happily, the environmental permitting process in Trumpland is more straightforward than in Spain, where Highfield's Muga project has been waiting. and waiting , for the government to sign the paperwork.
_Tim.boreham@independentresearch.com.au_

ABR raised $15m in an IPO and listed in July 2017. ABR shares have more than doubled since listing at 20c apiece.

Now, 2020, @ 53c. Second breath. Now *American Pacific Borates (ABR).* Lithium was a fizzer/ impediment, maybe boron has a future?


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (23 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> *American Pacific Borate & Lithium (ABR).*
> 
> (dated 2017)
> ..... this one is turning the lithium story on its head with a proposal to develop one of the few borate mines outside Turkey.
> ...




I will have a good look at this stock and project over the couple of days.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 May 2020)

American Pacific Borates Limited is an ASX listed company focused on becoming a globally significant specialty fertiliser producer of potassium sulphate SOP, via the Mannheim process, along with HCl. As well, it will produce Boric acid and gypsum.

Most global production of borates comes from mining and processing colemanite, borax or kernite ores.
•Some production comes from borate rich brines.
•ABR's Fort Cady is a colemanite ore body. Located in California, at  an existing mine site.

Boron/ Borate is one commodity that the Chinese don't dominate.
80% of the market is derived from 2 countries (Turkey and USA)

BORATES –Duopoly market with very few global sources of borates
.. The global boric acid equivalent market is around 4.5m tonnes per annum. Around 20% of this market is for fertiliser application with boron being the second most consumed micro nutrient in North America by value.
.. Turkish Government owned Eti Maden controls the marginal unit of supply and will continue to meet demand.
.. Eti Maden appears to be the only borate producer with meaningful additional capacity capable of meeting additional supply requirements.
..Rio Tinto Borates (majority of US production; approx 20% of global prod) appears to be operating at full capacity with flat supply for over eight years.
.. One of the few commodities that China doesn't play a large part (and as consumers take 37% of production)

USA is net importer of SOP; currently only one domestic producer and it is high cost.

ABR is taking a phased approach to production, targeted for 3Q21. Borates first. Total capex US$737mill. Ultimately, will have multiple revenue streams with revenue split in full production estimated to be: 54.0% boric acid; 43.2% SOP; and 2.8% gypsum.

The share price has run a bit already





(Don't hold)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 May 2020)

Trading Halt "pending an announcement in relation to project financing."


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 July 2020)

raised $31.8mill via a placement  at 60c a share (sophisticated and insto plus management).... now to fast track construction activities at Ft Cady borate mine


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 July 2020)

quarterly out:
they're getting on with it. Placement cash in the bank
- the Company is now fully financed for construction of Phase 1A of Fort Cady Borate Mine (capex is estimated at US$50.3m)
• Substantive construction activities commenced 
• A$38.7m cash at bank as at 30 June 2020

_SP at highs ~ 74c _


----------



## peter2 (10 May 2021)

Since the last post, the price of *ABR* continued higher and then took a while to break through 1.00. Once it did it went straight to 2.00. 
Recently broke through 2.10 resistance and was looking good until one of those market surprises. 

*ABR* announces that they're deferring development of their Fort Cady borate mine to focus on a larger borate operation and to enhance a US listing. So they're back to drilling to expand the resource and hopefully raise capital for a larger operation. 

Don't you just love surprises like these.


----------



## peter2 (10 August 2021)

We're over the recent "surprise" and wondering if *ABR* is ready for a speculative buy. Things can't get worse can they? I wouldn't put it past this mgt team as they've already shot themselves in the foot once. *ABR* must now be treated like any other mineral exploration minnow. They've got a resource and are drilling to see how big or small it really is.


----------



## frugal.rock (13 September 2021)

peter2 said:


> Things can't get worse can they?




Doesn't quite look like it after today? Nice one Poiter. 👍


----------



## Greynomad99 (14 September 2021)

ABR had a breakout yesterday. A couple of weeks ago I was asked for my thoughts on someone's long-term trade and I thought others here might be interested in those musings. I've updated those comments today and think perhaps ABR has some merit for a trade - despite the perilous general trading conditions in force at the moment.



			ABR - 14 September 2021 - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## peter2 (11 November 2021)

The price BO mentioned in the earlier posts - failed. Price traded below the prior resistance level (1.60) for about one month before tackling the same BO level. Supply tried to stop it but there wasn't enough to offset the demand and price has since gone higher.

This week price BO of a tight trading range and after two bullish bars, *ABR* has released an SEC compliant MRE for it's listing in the US.





Currently held in the Combo Portfolio. Fortuitous (lucky?) re-entry last week.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 January 2022)

and soon to spin out from ABR:

_*5E Advanced Materials Inc *_


*Listing date*01 February 2022 12:00 PM AEDT ##*Contact details*https://americanpacificborates.com/*Principal Activities*Proposed holding company of American Pacific Borates Limited (ABR) (and its subsidiaries) - a minerals exploration and production company focused on the development of its 100% owned Fort Cady Borate Project.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*N/A*Issue Type*CHESS Depositary Interests 10:1*Security code*5EA


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 March 2022)

which listed yesterday.... has traded as high as $2.95 but closed at a low of $2.72 for its 2 days of new listed life.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 March 2022)

From late 2021. It wasn't a spinout, but a NASDAQ listing... with capital raise. Raised A$37million in November


> American Pacific Borates Limited is an ASX listed company focused on advancing its 100% owned Fort Cady Integrated Boron Facility located in Southern California, USA. The Company is currently working through a process to ensure a strong listing on NASDAQ having appointed a US Advisory Board and completing various activities including strengthening its executive management team, focusing on a larger initial mining operation to deliver stronger earlier EBITDA and progressing discussions with US based investment banks, potential US partners and debt capital markets advisors.




Now 5EA is listed in USA and CDIs trading here. At the time:


> _Share Price A$2.75/share
> Market Capitalization ~US$810 million
> Net Cash ~US$60 million_




Based on the ABR share register as at 23 February 2022, 41,769,310 5EA securities are anticipated to be issued to Scheme Shareholders (either as shares of common stock or an equivalent number of CDIs, on the basis of 10 CDIs for every 1 share of common stock).

Accordingly, the capital structure of 5EA immediately following implementation of the Scheme will be: 
(a) 41,769,310 shares of common stock (equivalent to 417,693,100 CDIs on the basis of 10 CDIs for every 1 share of common stock); and 
(b) 5,510,000 options.

Then of course there are the incentive options associated with the float. An additional 400,000 shares of common stock will be issued to the Company Advisory Board upon the listing of 5EA on NASDAQ.  In addition, 5EA has agreed to provide share based remuneration for services provided by its Advisory Board as follows: 
(a) 150,000 shares of common stock, to be issued on 12 April 2022; and 
(b) up to an additional 1,000,000 shares of common stock to be issued in four equal tranches if the 10 day VWAP of 5EA shares exceeds the benchmark amounts of A$30, A$40, A$50 and A$60 (converted to USD at the USD:AUD exchange rate on the Business Day prior to the Scheme Implementation Date) within six months of 5EA listing on NASDAQ or by 31 December 2022 (whichever occurs later).


----------



## frugal.rock (3 March 2022)

5E Advanced Materials, Inc – Enabling global decarbonization with Boron
					






					5eadvancedmaterials.com
				




With thanks to @Dona Ferentes for mentioning this in the ABR thread. Any ideas what settlement date is on this at the moment? (Currently trading deferred settlement)


----------



## frugal.rock (3 March 2022)

From the ABR thread.
(American Pacific Borate now not quoted)



Dona Ferentes said:


> From late 2021. It wasn't a spinout, but a NASDAQ listing... with capital raise. Raised A$37million in November
> 
> 
> Now 5EA is listed in USA and CDIs trading here. At the time:
> ...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> From the ABR thread.
> (American Pacific Borate now not quoted)



Get @Joe Blow to merge it in the old ABR thread for continuity? Same company, just raised cash (heaps) ; looking like it will eventually fall off the ASX, would be my guess


----------



## frugal.rock (3 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Get @Joe Blow to merge it in the old ABR thread for continuity? Same company, just raised cash (heaps) ; looking like it will eventually fall off the ASX, would be my guess



Sounds like a plan.

In what manner would it fall off the ASX? 
Move to the US?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> In what manner would it fall off the ASX?
> Move to the US?



Lack of local interest? Has happened with others; hard to justify listing here if low turnover, no broker interest, etc.



> On 01 October 2021, American Pacific Borates Limited (ABR) announced its proposal to seek Shareholder approval of a scheme of arrangement under which the Company *will redomicile* from Australia to the United States.   This will occur through 5E Advanced Materials, Inc.  (a newly formed company incorporated in the State of Delaware) becoming the new holding company of ABR and the parent company of the ABR Group


----------



## frugal.rock (3 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Lack of local interest?



Some interest today, not bad at all for a name change?


----------



## frugal.rock (28 March 2022)

Got a decent little profit out of this one a few weeks ago. 
Still watching for a bounce off support.


----------



## frugal.rock (31 March 2022)

With little data on the chart, I had thought support was going to be around $2.70 ? Not quite so.

Has bounced off an intraday low today of $2.44 so far, am wondering if a $2.50 entry seems reasonable considering it ranged up to $3.50 only 2 weeks ago. 🤔
Decisions, decisions.

Might wait until I'm convinced a bottom is in... or, flip a coin and instill tight trade management 🤔


----------



## frugal.rock (31 March 2022)

PRESS RELEASE 
March 18, 2022

5E EXECUTES RESEARCH AGREEMENT THAT AIMS TO ENHANCE THE PERFORMANCE OF  PERMANENT MAGNETS THROUGH INCREASED BORON USAGE

HIGHLIGHTS

• 5E to collaborate with world renowned U.S. institution, Georgetown University

• Research aims to enhance the performance of permanent magnets through increased boron usage

• Research has the potential to create novel intellectual property and commercialization pathways for 5E as it pertains to the manufacturing of boron enhanced permanent magnets


_Coin flipped, tails never fails...
Have nibbled on $2.50, set a tight 7% stop loss ($2.33), which is also 5% off today's low (figures approximate). _


----------



## frugal.rock (8 April 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Coin flipped, tails never fails...
> Have nibbled on $2.50, set a tight 7% stop loss ($2.33), which is also 5% off today's low (figures approximate).



Dodged a bullet here? Bought with the expensive broker where they don't have stop loss on phone app.
Would've have to got onto their website to set it, which I didn't get to. I think an intraday low of $2.31 was briefly hit this week?
Often I will ignore intraday fluctuations in favour of daily closes, when on manual.
Pleasing to see a turnaround in SP today. Supply diminished, buying is the power. Interesting potential setup for a further  move next week, perhaps? 🤞

Statement of CDI's on issue today, don't see that a reduction on this ticker of around 0.2% would contribute to today's move. Some of the options reductions % are larger though?
I don't see a correlation, influence from options aren't in my scope of understanding yet.🤔
Any thoughts in this matter @Dona Ferentes ?


----------



## frugal.rock (13 April 2022)

Have exited again yesterday at $3.24
It punched up to 3.29 intraday high a few seconds after I sold, but only stayed up there for a few seconds also.
Interesting gap up for no apparent reason. The gap made me wary, and near 30% profit in a little under 2 weeks was too good to refuse.
Haven't reallocated funds from this trade yet, will keep an eye on this to see what it does. Hoping it fills the gap so I can have another stab at it.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 July 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Hoping it fills the gap so I can have another stab at it.



Appears to have filled the gap, bounced off a bottom.
I wouldn't like to speculate  where to from here, in current markets 
However, if I was captain ignoramus, I might chance a trade. 🤔🤪


----------



## frugal.rock (16 September 2022)

5EA on the ASX, and FEAM on Nasdaq are again of interest to me, based on the chart and the lithium sector love in general.
Will be watching to see if it finds support.

5EA daily






FEAM daily


----------



## frugal.rock (29 September 2022)

5EA is now in  the 
S&P/ASX 300 Index – 
as of September 19, 2022.
Annual report out today.


----------



## peter2 (3 December 2022)

The share price performance of *5EA* has been disappointing since listing in the US (FEAM.ndq). Their recent qrtly report states they've plenty of cash on hand but I don't think they're doing much with it. 

It's on my reversal watchlist (as it's in a down trend) but there's no signs of demand yet.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 December 2022)

5E ADVANCED MATERIALS REMAINS ON SCHEDULE FOR  INITIAL BORON AND LITHIUM PRODUCTION 

HIGHLIGHTS 
• Pre-commissioning activities to commence before year-end 2022 with final commissioning to conclude  
prior to the end of CQ1 2023 
• 5E continues to target initial boric acid production by the end of CQ1 2023 from its 5E Boron Americas  (Fort Cady) Complex 
• 5E continues expectations of initial production of lithium by the end of CQ2 2023 
• 5E currently exploring value enhancing options for its large-scale boron and lithium complex 
• CEO recruitment process progressing with high caliber candidates identified

Another bargain, in my opinion only.


----------



## frugal.rock (31 December 2022)

Last pick for 2023 comp.
SP should bounce back soon enough.
52 week low recently hit.






PRESS RELEASE 
December 14, 2022 
U.S. HEADQUARTERS 
19500 State Highway 249, Suite 125 
Houston, TX, 77070, USA 
T: +1 (346) 439-9656 
E: info@5Eadvancedmaterials.com 
Nasdaq: FEAM 
ASX: 5EA  
ACN: 655 137 170 
5Eadvancedmaterials.com 

5E ADVANCED MATERIALS SIGNS LETTER OF INTENT WITH ESTES ENERGETICS TO  
COLLABORATE IN PRODUCING BORON BASED MATERIALS FOR SOLID ROCKET MOTORS  

HIGHLIGHTS 

• 5E signs Letter of Intent with Estes Energetics to collaborate in producing boron advanced materials for solid rocket motors to support the U.S. space and military industries 

• Collaboration aligns with U.S. government initiatives and programs to onshore production of critical materials and to lessen reliance on Chinese supply chain 

• Estes Energetics is a U.S. based company and supplier to the U.S. Department of Defense 

• LOI aligns with 5E’s strategy to become a vertically integrated global leader in the supply of boron specialty and advanced materials


----------

